# Wanderlust haiku. I was wandering looking around only to realize what I want needs me more than I need it



## abdaldahr (Jan 6, 2020)

Stagnant passenger
Plot and scheme, easy answer
Spread legs win fountain


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 6, 2020)

This is not an introduction. Also, what are you getting at? It almost reads "Passed out hitchhiker in my passenger seat. I plot and scheme my next move. Spread them legs and victory, orgasm." Please tell me I'm wrong?

Moved to general banter. I don't even know where this belongs but it isn't an introduction.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 6, 2020)

Also, upload some sort of pic and fill out your profile. At this point, given what your latest activity shows, I'm heavily leaning towards disgruntled troll who's been banned before.


----------



## siid (Jan 8, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> Ossified verse form
> Running out of ideas
> Murder me now, _please_...
> View attachment 54068



SIGN ME UP!!


----------



## Breezyloven (Jan 8, 2020)

💕


----------



## abdaldahr (Jan 10, 2020)

Paid her union due
Sister city factory
Time card. Did she come?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 10, 2020)

The fact you refused to even address the pedophile accusation and then double down with yet another dumb ass "haiku".. this is just shitty spam at this point. It adds nothing to the site/community. You've been issued a warning. We're not interested in your sorry ass poetry.


----------

